# Product Photography?



## Roshjc (May 31, 2017)

I've been contacted to take pictures of a series of tools- I've usually just done portrait photography and this really isn't my forte. The pictures they want- need to look like this:

Please do not pictures to which you do not own rights. You may post a link.

Fairly simple looking but how do I go about this? Do I use a greenscreen? I'm really confused.


----------



## FotosbyMike (May 31, 2017)

Are you confused because you have already done your research or confused because you don't know product photography?

IMO I would be learn product photography first before taking a job, there is a lot more to product photography then pushing a button.

And by the way there is no green screen, it is white paper over exposed.

Try starting here -


----------



## Designer (May 31, 2017)

Roshjc said:


> I'm really confused.


First of all; the example you posted isn't as good as it should be.

There have been many threads on product photography here on the forums, so do a search of the forums and read as many threads as you think you need.


----------



## fmw (May 31, 2017)

Another good approach is to use a white frosted translucent acrylic panel as a back ground and light the panel from behind.  That will blow out the panel to provide a blank white background.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 31, 2017)

You need to learn how to do this before taking on paid work for a client. You said you were contacted, and I don't know if you meant contracted or if you were just asked. If you've already committed to it then start watching videos and learning what to do. It's probably better after this to get in more learning and practice before taking on any more jobs like this so you can be successful moving forward.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 31, 2017)

I do a fair amount of this sort of stuff.  I generally create a clipping path in Photoshop.  Your clients will love you.

-Pete


----------



## Light Guru (May 31, 2017)

FotosbyMike said:


> IMO I would be learn product photography first before taking a job



^^^THIS^^^


----------



## tecboy (Jun 1, 2017)

This one has little reflection on the bottom


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 1, 2017)

You have some good ideas here for you.

What we don't know is what current equipment & software do you have to do this ?
A lot can be done without software if you have the right setup, otherwise you can do a lot with software if you do a good setup that doesn't create problems with the image.

For instance I would not use a green screen, as most newer ppl to this have the subject too close to a green backdrop and you get greenish hues on the subjects from the reflection.  using a white, gray or black backdrop depending upon the object would help to isolate it if you use PhotoShop to set the backdrop to a consistent color.   Otherwise use the correct table, etc for setup.

Start by practicing with some tools at home and setting things up, asking for help on improving, etc etc
You'll get there but start by practicing and not taking on a job where you have to do it right from the get-go.

once you get all the concepts and lighting directions and knowing how to light the subject properly (which may require multiple lights, reflectors, diffusers, etc).  Then it all starts making more sense as you become your own critic.


----------



## mariah1902 (Mar 4, 2020)

Christie Photo said:


> I do a fair amount of this sort of stuff.  I generally create a clipping path in Photoshop.  Your clients will love you.
> 
> -Pete


Thanks for the brilliant idea. Yes we can do it by clipping. I wonder why I did not think of that.


----------



## mariah1902 (Mar 4, 2020)

tecboy said:


> This one has little reflection on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 140811


The picture came out nice but you can easily eliminate the shadow by editing. Other than that I would say it is not bad at all. Nice work. What camera and lens are you using for this sort of product photography?.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 4, 2020)

If you are doing tools then consider doing an in use shot..


----------

